# Keyboard weirdness



## t0ken (Jan 12, 2013)

All of a sudden today Im having a very weird issue with my keyboard.

1. Pressing the ctrl key nets a single quotation mark
2. Pressing s nets s. (s followed by a period).  Pressing period nets that same s. combination
3. Pressing the quotation key does nothing.

Thats just what Ive come across so far.  You can imagine how much Ive had to edit this mes.s.age with all the periods and letter s Ive typed...

Anyone have an idea of why this might be happening?  I didnt change anything, and it seems to happen even on the console.


----------



## t0ken (Jan 12, 2013)

Turns out this is a hardware problem with they keyboard itself, I have the same issue when plugging the keyboard into another system.


----------

